# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si e mbroj falas kompjuterin tim nga viruset!

## BHGod

_Më poshtë po jap mënyrën time si mundohem të trajtoj infektimin e kompjuterit nga parazitat e rrjetit ose ata të marrë me anë të tjera. Secili mund të japë këtu versionin e tij, që të mësojmë nga njëri-tjetri._

Ke një drajv të jashtëm USB, një njeri që ta jep atë, që është marrë nga një Internet Caffe, i lidhur në internet. Ke një kompjuter dhe një virus! Metodat e ndryshme, për të cilat sot edhe mund të paguash, mund të bëjnë që kjo pajisje me vlerë për ata që u hyn në punë të kthehet në normalizim.

Pas tetë vjetësh eksperience thuajse të përditshme me një pajisje të tillë, ka ardhur një kohë kur, për fat të mirë, arrij të kuroj dhe parandaloj çdo infektim të mundshëm nga një ndërhyrje e jashtme. Për këtë përdor katër (pesë, në fakt) programe të cilat secili që është i interesuar mund t'i gjejë falas: i vetmi shpenzim është koha për të gjetur keqbërësin e vërtetë që nuk te lejon të çatosh lirshëm me shokun tënd, apo të shkruash në Word, apo të lundrosh në internet pa merakun se dikush tjetër po regjistron tastet që ti shtyp.

Para se të përmend programet që më ndihmojnë, duhen pasur parasysh këto rregulla:

1. Për internet: Nuk duhet klikuar mbi linke që janë tepër të gjata dhe nga persona apo adresa që nuk janë të njohura për ne (që shpesh na kërkojnë të regjistrohemi). Për faqet me kode të zhbllokimit të paligjshëm të programeve ose për faqe me përmbajtje për të rritur, nuk duhet shkarkuar asgjë.
2. Për kompjuter: Nëse futet një drajv i jashtëm USB dhe eksplorohet dosja e tij, nuk duhet klikuar mbi ndonjë program që është më i vogël se 200 KB. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe kur bëhen shkarkime (në mënyrë ilegale) nga programet LimeWire, eMule etj.

Tani, programet të cilat të shpëtojnë në shumicën e rasteve janë këto.

a. Sandboxie (bën mbështjelljen e një programi të hapur, në një kuti rëre, i cili realisht nuk vepron në llogarinë aktuale të Windows-it)
b. Autoruns (zbulon se cilat programe nisin automatikisht me sistemin) *
c. Process Explorer (zbulon dhe mbyll gjithë shërbimet apo programet që veprojnë realisht në Windows) *
d. TCP View (shikon për portet e hapura në kompjuter, ose ato të mundshme që mund të jenë duke u lidhur me jashtë)
e. Hijackthis (bën thuajse të njëjtën gjë si Autoruns dhe Process Explorer, por ndonjëherë pak më shumë)

Programet me yll (*) janë nga më të rëndësishmet që përdor në rast infektimi ose në kohën e lirë (kur kompjuteri më mbingarkohet papritur). Për masë parandaluese përdor Sandboxie-n (p.sh. tani kam hapur Internet Explorer, por vlen edhe për të instaluar programet e reja në provë). Kur dyshoj për një program, shikoj nëse ai bën ndonjë lidhje kur unë hyj në internet (me TCP View) ose zbuloj se çfarë procesesh të tjera veprojnë nën të (me Process Explorer).

Përderisa kam një laptop të cilin nuk e krahasoj dot me një desktop (nuk dua ta ngadalësoj, nuk kam qejf kur "mundohet" me zhurmë gjatë skanimit në sfond nga një antivirus, dua ta përdor vetëm për punën time) unë nuk kam program antivirusesh. Por mund të ketë nga ata që nuk e përdorin dot menjëherë listën më sipër me softuere. Me informacionet e mia, për të mos e ndërlikuar shumë jetën, mund të përdoret një antivirus falas si Avira (i konfiguruar mirë) dhe shumë kujdes.

P.S.: Asnjëherë nuk do të ketë edhe aq siguri nëse sistemi Windows nuk ka ridatimet (updates) më të fundit. Për këtë, shpesh klikoj në mënyrë manuale te Windows Update (në _Start_ - _Programs_).

----------


## valdetshala

faleminderit per keto programe te mrekullueshme, per hijack this kam pasur njohuri dhe e kam provuar perderisa per te tjerat tani mesova  flm edhe nje here
BH GOD nuk mund ta shkarkoj PROCESS EXPLORER nuk e di pse, as me MOZILLA as me IE7???

----------


## BHGod

Kjo duket e çuditshme, *valdetshala*, gjithsesi ky eshte linku i shkarkimit, dhe po nuk ia dole prape atehere te duhet te instalosh nje program per shkarkime ("download manager", po deshe provoje ta instalosh ne Sandboxie,  :shkelje syri: , ndonese nuk e kuptoj pse duhet ta kesh kete problem).

Gjithë të mirat

----------


## RaPSouL

Flm për shkrimin që solle BHGod të falenderoj shumë për këtë punë që bëre. Poashtu kam dëgjuar dhe shkarkuar një antivirus falas për një periudh prej 90 ditëve që ishte dhe mu duk shumë efikas, ishte tek faqja e microsoftit.

----------


## valdetshala

po ja tani e provova prape dhe njesoj , nuk e di pse vetem me del faqja e bardhe dhe done por nuk shkarkon sidoqofte i kam shkarkuar keto tjerat  flm

----------


## The Pathfinder

une kete process explorer sapo klikova tek linku qe kishte lene BHgod, u shkarkua direkt me mozilla... nuk e di cte te them Valdet miku!

----------


## valdetshala

une prape provova pathfinder por ma qet sikur ne foto

perderisa prej kompjuterit tjeter e shkarkova nuk e di se qka eshte puna, hera e pare qe po me ndodh, as me mozilla as me ie7

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Te une hapet dhe shkarkohet. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## valdetshala

mire do mundona ta gjej se ku eshte problemi dhe do ju lajmeroj sepse me duket diqka e jashtzakonshme,  shume qudi a???

----------


## land

eshte e kote,antiviruset dhe antispywaret nuk vlejne nje lek,nuk e mbrojta dot me te paguar,imagjino pa lek...gjithmone dalin viruse te reja dhe spyware te rinj qe antivirusi qe keni nuk ka ca i ben,beni upgrade sa te doni :ngerdheshje: 


antiviruset jane gjithmone nje hap prapa viruseve.....krahasim,dikush nderton arme atomike,ti merresh me mbrojtje antiatomike,lesh me qime.

----------


## drague

> eshte e kote,antiviruset dhe antispywaret nuk vlejne nje lek,nuk e mbrojta dot me te paguar,imagjino pa lek...gjithmone dalin viruse te reja dhe spyware te rinj qe antivirusi qe keni nuk ka ca i ben,beni upgrade sa te doni
> 
> 
> antiviruset jane gjithmone nje hap prapa viruseve.....krahasim,dikush nderton arme atomike,ti merresh me mbrojtje antiatomike,lesh me qime.


a e pastrove pc te pakten??

----------


## valdetshala

nuk ma merr mendja qe eshte pune virusi ose spyware kjo por diqka krejt pak sepse nuk kam pasur asgje te ngjajsjme qe 6 muaj, sepse vetem ne ate faqe po kam problem por me te 2 shfletuesit, do e rregulloj fabricio

----------


## Glend

> eshte e kote,antiviruset dhe antispywaret nuk vlejne nje lek,nuk e mbrojta dot me te paguar,imagjino pa lek...gjithmone dalin viruse te reja dhe spyware te rinj qe antivirusi qe keni nuk ka ca i ben,beni upgrade sa te doni
> 
> 
> antiviruset jane gjithmone nje hap prapa viruseve.....krahasim,dikush nderton arme atomike,ti merresh me mbrojtje antiatomike,lesh me qime.


Sepse te ndalosh nje virus disa dite me vone eshte e kote? Na dole i zgjuar dhe i bere antiviruset te kota ti.

Sipas teje mos ti perdorim mbrojtjet antiatomike, keshtu qe edhe armet ekzistuese te na godasin. Goxha arysetim i zgjuar, bravo.

 :llafazan:

----------


## valdetshala

E shkarkova nga ky linku poshte e nga ai larte nuk munda kursesi...
kjo vetem sa per njoftim  klm te gjithe

----------


## Plak_H_Plak_php

Mos installo asnje  program antivirus...
kryesore eshte te kesh linje te shpejt interneti , jo me pak se 2Gb memory ne pc. laptop,
dhe durim per te pare sa me shume tek "dritarja" qe ke perpara.

Per te tjerat ... ke forumin!!!

(eksperienca ime si ICT.)

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Cfare ka te beje shpejtesia e internetit me ram edhe me ndalimin e viruseve?

Cfare eshte ICT?

----------


## E=mc²

> Cfare ka te beje shpejtesia e internetit me ram edhe me ndalimin e viruseve?
> 
> Cfare eshte ICT?


 :pa dhembe: 

Ardi mos u habit, ka perparuar terminologjia e fjaleve shkencore, ne siduket kemi ngelur ne vend numero :P

ICT = Information and communication technologies ??

P.s Nuk besoj se ke punuar ICT vetem nga shpjegimi qe i ke bere.

----------


## Plak_H_Plak_php

... me vjen mire nga nje ane qe keni zellin per te ndihmuar anetaret ne kete forum,.... por ne rast se do te ndertoni nje web, ku te mundesohet nje lloj kursi, per ata qe pyesin per O-ne (nderkohe akoma mund te gjenden tek B-C). 

Nuk mendoj t`a marrin per ters sepse edhe vete ne qe e mbajme veten sikur jemi tek M apo L perpiqemi te asimilojme ate te re ( sidomos ne keto 2-3 vjetet e fundit) qe del dhe sapo je tek perfundimi i saj del diçka tjeter .... 

une per vete kam kohe qe punoj (`97-`09 ...) si IT-ICT-er. Nuk jetoj ne Shqiperi (dikur ne Tiranë- _TIRONE_ lindur e rritur) punoj akoma kam 6 ndermarrje te cilat kujdesem per mbarvajtjen e rrjetit dhe web-in e tyre.

Nuk desha te beja kete biografi, por kjo eshte e verteta dhe tek e fundit thashe te degjoj  dhe une zerin e bashkatdhetareve te mi ne kete fushe ( ku me behet qejfi per disa qe kane marre vertet njohuri te thella ne kete fushe = per ata qe jetojne atje, se per te tjeret qe jane jashte vendit eshte pak me e thjeshte mendoj).

Mendoj te mos i shohim "qimen ne hund tjetrit" e t`a mbysim me kritika, por (mendimi im) te krijohet mundesia per ata anetare te cilet kane kete hobi dhe ndoshta me vone e bejne profesion , te ndihmoen nga baza.

Ndoshta u zgjata shume, por iu falenderoj per mirkuptimin tuaj.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> ... me vjen mire nga nje ane qe keni zellin per te ndihmuar anetaret ne kete forum,.... por ne rast se do te ndertoni nje web, ku te mundesohet nje lloj kursi, per ata qe pyesin per O-ne (nderkohe akoma mund te gjenden tek B-C). 
> 
> Nuk mendoj t`a marrin per ters sepse edhe vete ne qe e mbajme veten sikur jemi tek M apo L perpiqemi te asimilojme ate te re ( sidomos ne keto 2-3 vjetet e fundit) qe del dhe sapo je tek perfundimi i saj del diçka tjeter .... 
> 
> une per vete kam kohe qe punoj (`97-`09 ...) si IT-ICT-er. Nuk jetoj ne Shqiperi (dikur ne Tiranë- _TIRONE_ lindur e rritur) punoj akoma kam 6 ndermarrje te cilat kujdesem per mbarvajtjen e rrjetit dhe web-in e tyre.
> 
> Nuk desha te beja kete biografi, por kjo eshte e verteta dhe tek e fundit thashe te degjoj  dhe une zerin e bashkatdhetareve te mi ne kete fushe ( ku me behet qejfi per disa qe kane marre vertet njohuri te thella ne kete fushe = per ata qe jetojne atje, se per te tjeret qe jane jashte vendit eshte pak me e thjeshte mendoj).
> 
> Mendoj te mos i shohim "qimen ne hund tjetrit" e t`a mbysim me kritika, por (mendimi im) te krijohet mundesia per ata anetare te cilet kane kete hobi dhe ndoshta me vone e bejne profesion , te ndihmoen nga baza.
> ...


Ke te drejte asnje nuk eshte perfekt per biles edhe ne qe gjithe diten kemi kompjutera ne dore edhe me kompjutera nxjerim buken e gojes bejme gabime nga me trashaniket qe te pyesesh nje qe eshte ne A. Une personalist kam humbur ore te tera vetem se beja forestprep e haroja te beja domainprep edhe beshe active direcotry carcaf pas upgrade gabim trashanik e budallallik. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe ne duhet ti cojme te rinjte ne drejtime te gabuara. Edhe une nuk perdor AV por ama te gjitheve ju rekomandoj te kene edhe antivirus edhe antispywere. Shpejtesia e larte e internetit edhe sasia e memorjes nuk ndalon virusat ne te kundert I shpejton edhe I shumon ne varesi te virusit prandaj te pyeta ca ka te beje interneti e ram me viruset.

Nese gjithe te mirat

Ardi

----------


## Plak_H_Plak_php

> Mos installo asnje  program antivirus...
> kryesore eshte te kesh linje te shpejt interneti , jo me pak se 2Gb memory ne pc. laptop,
> dhe durim per te pare sa me shume tek "dritarja" qe ke perpara.
> 
> Per te tjerat ... ke forumin!!!
> 
> (eksperienca ime si ICT.)



...kjo është si fillim, që i duhet përdoruesit të internetit sa për t`u zhytur, ... pastaj ai që nuk e ka mësuar mirë  :me dylbi:  "notin" merr inisiativat sipas interesit.

... ju që keni mësuar të "notoni" mësoni se si dhe të "shpëtoni" .... :buzeqeshje: 

... n.q..s. m`i merrni këto që thash për ters, atëhere më falni, ... tërhiqem dhe po luaj vetëm rrolin e shikuesit.

RESPEKT PER ANETARET, (më falni ...)

----------

